# Free Resource - Civil Engineering Academy



## Rasha (Dec 11, 2018)

If you haven't signed up for any courses yet and want to warm up for the PE Exam, I highly recommend the 5 playlists provided by Civil Engineering Academy covering the main topics of the PE AM section:

Water Resources


----------



## sun (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks Rasha. Could you please help me to prepare for April 2019 exam. In last October attempt I scored 29+21. If you can provide me your contact email address is great. My email is [email protected] 

thanks


----------

